
Ask HN: Which system books developers must read? - rishiloyola
Hello,<p>I have interest in low level systems and Distributed Systems. I want to go deep into these fields. I started reading following books<p>1. Linux Kernel Development by Robert Love<p>2. Designing data-intensive applications<p>Can someone recommend me more books to increase my knowledge?
======
pmontra
Something about networks from the hardware to layer 7 protocols.

